# Strength and Hypertrophy



## Ross_p (Oct 8, 2009)

Do they go hand in hand? Is a stronger muscle a bigger muscle?

From my personal experience I'd would say yes - to a certain degree. But I'm interested to find out what others think...

Ross

Haterz gonna hate, even though they mirin'


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I imagine so, but I see some very big guys who are not pushing what you might imagine, if I was to take the time out to improve my weight on bench press then I would do so, but this I feel would distract from what my goal is, which is to develop muscle and body asthetics, when asked what his 1 rep max was on flat bench Dorian Yates said " i dont know i dont do 1 rep" so he never set his goal on how much he could lift, he just knew it had to be heavy to make a difference....


----------



## Ross_p (Oct 8, 2009)

Yeh buddy, I know what you mean. In the past I have been caught up with the whole "you don't need to lift heavy to build muscle" and what happened? I built a small amount over a period of time, it wasn't until January this year I started going with the approach of lifting as heavy as I could, within a rep range of - 10 - 12 then 6 - 8 then I'll add in a drop set, the results in both strength and size have been superb (bearing in mind I'm natty) + always train to failure.

I was just curious to see if anyone still goes by the "don't need to lift heavy" method.

Haterz gonna hate, even though they mirin'


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

I post quite a lot on this. Just google sarcoplasmic hypertrophy. Have a read and it'll explain.


----------



## Ross_p (Oct 8, 2009)

Yeh buddy I'm aware of Sarcoplasmic hypertrophy. A guy I know wrote up an awesome plan for this, think it was ultimatehypertrophy.com defo a great setup but not for everyone.

Haterz gonna hate, even though they mirin'


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

for a natural BB they go hand in hand, i don't think it's possible for a natty to get big without getting strong in compound excercises. for people taking gear it's a completely different ball game.


----------



## Ross_p (Oct 8, 2009)

Really? In what sense is it different if the person is on gear?

Haterz gonna hate, even though they mirin'


----------



## Ross_p (Oct 8, 2009)

Can anyone answer my last question?

Haterz gonna hate, even though they mirin'


----------



## Chrissy....... (Nov 25, 2013)

To keep it simple answerwise. Natty you want to bust out the compounds with good intensity to boost anabolism in the body,on gear your highly anabolic through the drugs taken.


----------



## Cragels (Jul 22, 2011)

Not sure I agree that bigger is always stronger I believe fibre density comes into it. I am naturally a little bloke and I'm not a big lifter (that's weight not shirt ) any way last night at the gym I bumped into my wife's cousin he is much bigger than me,however he couldn't tricep pull down the same weight I use for 3 sets of 10. So I believe that tissue density and tendon and ligament strength also has a major role in strength. IMO


----------



## Johnboy1466868030 (May 28, 2012)

Cragels said:


> Not sure I agree that bigger is always stronger I believe fibre density comes into it. I am naturally a little bloke and I'm not a big lifter (that's weight not shirt ) any way last night at the gym I bumped into my wife's cousin he is much bigger than me,however he couldn't tricep pull down the same weight I use for 3 sets of 10. So I believe that tissue density and tendon and ligament strength also has a major role in strength. IMO


I would agree with this. i'm bigger than some of my friends but some of them are stronger than me. I think it is just different for everyone. As a rule of thumb i would prob go with bigger is stronger.


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

Lol i aint really bothered bout what I can lift just what's needed to get the body I want!

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk


----------



## Ross_p (Oct 8, 2009)

I think I've either worded this wrong or some of you guys have taken it the wrong way. I'm not talking about 1 rep max's nor am I talking about comparing what you can/cant lift to your friends or gym partners. I'll put this one to bed because my mind is made up on the subject, but, I think to say your not bother about what you can lift is kinda ludicrous, again, not talking about maximum weight which you can lift but you must have a good idea of where your at strength wise

Haterz gonna hate, even though they mirin'


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

To some people I am strong, in some areas I am stronger than others, but I dont think I was built geneticly strong, anyway i am over 50 now and would obviously lifted more in my 30's, I suppose it would be nice to slip 3 20kg disc on each side of an olympic bar and push out 10 with no spotter, but I cant, and am not going to distract my training to try and do one in a years time, i see guys push their bench up, but have no intensity in their training, I think most of us could do that.


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

I don't think its directly connected special if the people you was referring to was built on steriods..

have you seen the guys in the Olympic lifting? They wasn't massive in body-building terms, one guy was 73kg i think and lifted 180kg.

On the above, Cals probably a good example when he was on form with deads in the past.

just my thoughts.


----------



## Cade (Sep 3, 2012)

I acknowledge that larger is always more powerful I believe fiber solidity comes into it. I am normally a little bloke and I'm not a big lifter that's body weight not clothing any way yesterday at the gym I broken into my partner's relative he is much larger than me,however he couldn't triceps muscles take down the same body weight I use for 3 places of 10.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Cade, firstly, larger is not necessarily more powerful. Look at the olympic lifters, some were very small but in relation to bodyweight were possibly some of the most powerful on the planet.

Secondly, I deleted your second post for 3 reasons;

1. you made the same post twice

2. what you write does not make sense, I'm guessing your first language is not English.

3. you're putting in links to unrelated sites.

Musclechat is not here to provide fee link backs for people, either cut it out or you'll be banned.


----------



## jamesb92 (Feb 7, 2013)

Strength is all in the mind!! Genetics play a massive part in the build up of each individual, However if you lift a heavy weight for ten reps you will be training for size as well as gaining strength.


----------

